# Collecting opinions on Schumann's Waldszenen



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi. I'm writing program notes again. This time it's Schumann's Waldszenen, along with works by Stravinsky, Takemitsu, Messiaen and Bartok. 

Whatever you can tell me about Waldszenen would be useful. 

Thanks again.


----------

